# Kim & Reggie have split



## Blushbaby (Jul 27, 2009)

Not that I'll be losing sleep over this 'breaking news' but I thought I'd post as I know she has some fans on here..somewhere.

I knew they'd never make it up the aisle.

Kim Kardashian, Reggie Bush "Sad" About Breakup - E! Online


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 27, 2009)

awwwh i liked them together D:


----------



## x0besoz (Jul 27, 2009)

love her! and love them together even more! very sad but its life maybe they'll get back together ....


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 27, 2009)

I liked them together as well.  They made a _really_ good looking couple.  Hopefully they will get back together.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 27, 2009)

But they just went to Africa. I guess Africa done them in.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 27, 2009)

^^ Note to self...Do not go on African vacation with dh....You crack me up!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 27, 2009)

lmao tish


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 28, 2009)

Woohoo! Maybe now I have a shot with her


----------



## belle89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Kim wanted to get wifed so badly. It started to get embarrassing. Maybe she'll get that ring she so desperately wants soon.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belle89* 

 
_Kim wanted to get wifed so badly. It started to get embarrassing. Maybe she'll get that ring she so desperately wants soon._

 
Yeah she was desperate to get him on lockdown. They're citing the long distance as the main reason - he's in New Orleans for 6 mths of the year and never see one another. I don't buy that (homeboy was based in New Orleans 2 yrs ago wasn't he??!) and reckon after those marriage and kids comments she made, they had "that talk" and he told he he's not ready for that. He's only 24 and she'll be 30 next year - on different pages and in different stages of their lives.

BTW does Reggie talk? I've never heard him speak.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 28, 2009)

They were a cute couple, but hoestly, I never knew who Bush was til he started dating her. I saw on Wendy Williams today that Reggie wasn't into the "hollywood scene" which seemed pretty obvious
 I agree, Kim is trying to be wifed so hard, she needs to stop, it will come when she least expects it.
 LOL at "does Reggie talk?"
 Prolly doesn't, I watch KUWTK sometimes, and he's barely on the show he he...
I can't wait for people to stop talking about Kim, it gets annoying.
On the other hand, her sisters are entertaining as hell lol


----------



## MissResha (Jul 28, 2009)

on some serious stuff...

i loved them together.

i woulda banged HER and i woulda banged HIM. cant say that about too many celeb couples lol.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 28, 2009)

for some reason i really thought they broke up already? lol, i can see into the future! haha
nah seriously, i had a feeling it would not last, he seems much more laid back and she is still into the party scene.


----------



## michelle79 (Jul 28, 2009)

I liked them together as well but I think the whole we didn't spend enough time together story is BS. They were always together & she constantly had pics of them on her blog

I think he pulled a Tony Romo on her. She was dropping marriage hints a little too much.

.....and I agree with with MissResha...those are two I definitely wouldn't mind getting in on with. That's not even my thing but they both were very hot.


----------



## ms. kendra (Jul 28, 2009)

I liked them together, but I didn't think it would last.


----------



## User67 (Jul 29, 2009)

I really thought they were such a good couple, what a shame!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it was good she was open about marriage and what she wanted- although I've never actually heard (or read) anything about her talking about it. Better she knows what she wants then to hold it in and be unhappy.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 29, 2009)

^^ i tend to agree but i have heard her many times in interviews mentioning it and i really am not a fan (i do not mind her sisters, but she gets so annoying to me) and even i noticed!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, I think if she didn't make that sex tape with Ray J they might have made it up the aisle. Also, they might have worked out better if she wasn't getting all crazy about marriage so soon. Reggie is in the NFL and he is still younger. He isn't dumb. He knows he can get so many girls before he retires. Nonetheless, they were a hot couple.


----------



## User27 (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, looks like it's back to the old job of making porn flicks. One Night in Kim isn't as entertaining of a title as One Night in Paris was but I'd still d-load it as long as she keeps green light effect out of filming. At least she had some something (8==D) to fall back on to when times got harder....


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 30, 2009)

a celebrity couple have split??? Shocking!!!


----------



## dopista (Jul 30, 2009)

On the bright side of this news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, she will soon be on the prowl.. I predict more mu pictures for the kim thread .. 
...............................
........


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Woohoo! Maybe now I have a shot with her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

*rubs hands* maybe I have a shot with HIM


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_But they just went to Africa. I guess Africa done them in._

 

lol probably .... or reggie grew up and  finally got annoyed by a grown ass women talking like a baby is not cute ...


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 30, 2009)

I do believe Kim has been married before and engaged numerous times. But I love Khloe, and I think she is best out of all of them and I love Kris (just b/c she is fabulous at 54.)


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I do believe Kim has been married before and engaged numerous times. But I love Khloe, and I think she is best out of all of them and I love Kris (just b/c she is fabulous at 54.)_

 
Kim was married before, when she was really young. i also like Khloe the best, than i like Kris, but I kind of feel bad for her because she tries so hard to be young.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_Kim was married before, when she was really young. i also like Khloe the best, than i like Kris, but I kind of feel bad for her because she tries so hard to be young._

 
If that is trying to be young, I hope I am young just like her in 18 years.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 30, 2009)

^^ i do not know, i mean whatever makes her happy but i really do not think she acts her age and i think she tries too hard to live vicariously through her daughters. but of course i do not know them and do not really care what people do, as long as they are happy and not hurting anyone


----------



## Half N Half (Aug 5, 2009)

Good for Reggie! Maybe now he can find a woman with a personality


----------



## User27 (Aug 10, 2009)

****


----------

